# Shipping prices/setup with PayPal?



## HT67 (Aug 1, 2008)

Trying to get my online-shirt order pages worked out, and running into a dilemma.

I am using Paypal merchant services to host buttons that will link to a paypal cart.

The website will be selling pre-designed t-shirts that will be ready to be sent out, primarily for a select group of people/organizations. I am basically "In" with this orgainzation, as a cheaper/better alternative than cafepress. I need to get this up and going relatively quick, and have it looking professional.

I will be handling shirt orders at qty 1, to up to a few hundred. I need to have several options for shipping.

Currently I am limited to 6 "categories" on Paypal. IE, 1-3 shirts 6.00, etc etc. I would like to have more pricebreaks, etc. Is there any way to MANUALLY code this in on the website once i post a button? I'm lacking the ability (as far as i can see) to do something like this. I don't want to shoot myself in the foot, or charge outrageous shipping for lower amounts to offset.

Thanks in advance!

Joseph


----------



## SBEMedia (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Shipping prices/setup?*

Personally I'm not a huge fan of PayPal, there's a bunch of other services out there which, in my humble opinion, would provide much better service. You could always hook up with a fulfillment center and work out a hosting 'service' fee where you would fulfill the orders that were placed on the site


----------



## HT67 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Shipping prices/setup?*



SBEMedia said:


> Personally I'm not a huge fan of PayPal, there's a bunch of other services out there which, in my humble opinion, would provide much better service. You could always hook up with a fulfillment center and work out a hosting 'service' fee where you would fulfill the orders that were placed on the site


It's quick, simple, and low fees, with no monthly overhead. I'll be playing around with zencart here shortly and we'll see how that goes. For now, i want to get it up and running


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Shipping prices/setup?*

Unfortunately, that's one of the areas where the paypal cart is lacking. Allowing for flexible shipping options.

I don't know of a way to add it on manually other than creating a flat fee for shipping like a $20 add to cart button.

I would suggest using a different cart from the start. Although the initial setup may take a bit longer, it will make it much easier in the long run.

If you need something for "right now", just give them a quote and then send them an invoice via PayPal for the actual total.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi Joseph. If you use Zen cart, you have the option of using PayPal IPN, or PayPal Express.

The easy way to configure shipping is on weight. This combined with the zoning setup in Zen cart, will allow you to be very flexible with your range of shipping options.


----------

